
How to make a carbon tax popular? Give the proceeds to the people - rapnie
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/dec/04/how-to-make-a-carbon-tax-popular-give-the-profits-to-the-people
======
zunzun
Politicians are people, maybe they would agree to test this on themselves
first.

